# Start a company or sole trader as temporary resident?



## benx

Hi,

I have a very simple question so if someone can help me it would be great:

I live in Australia as a temporary resident on a 457 visa. My wife is the primary holder of the 457 visa.
Am I allowed to start a company or become a sole trader as a temporary resident? I want to start importing some food and open a fast food shop.
On ASIC web page there are no info. I sent them an email but their reply is that they don`t know.

Thank you.


----------



## alexlhh

basically you can start any business as long as you hold a legal visa, but there are some discrepancy in terms of tax. you can find some business support and legal requirement information through here: Running A Business In Victoria


----------



## robboat

benx said:


> Hi,
> I have a very simple question so if someone can help me it would be great:
> I live in Australia as a temporary resident on a 457 visa. My wife is the primary holder of the 457 visa.
> Am I allowed to start a company or become a sole trader as a temporary resident? I want to start importing some food and open a fast food shop.
> On ASIC web page there are no info. I sent them an email but their reply is that they don`t know.
> Thank you.


I remember that you must be PR or citizen to be an Australian (ABN holder) company director.....

I was "non resident" and had to appoint another Australian as a director of my company while I was overseas....

If it is a foreign company with an Australian branch then you "may" be able to operate legally.....

Check with a good accountant......they will be able to answer your questions.

Good Luck


----------



## DylanW

I started a company, registered a name, ABN and ACN while I was on a TR visa. Wasnt an issue at all.


----------



## djjase

yeah - you can register a business name online now and be a sole trader with a certificate of registration.


----------



## vishalverma

Dear benx,
you can register your business under 457 visa. and for any confirmation you can contact with any CPA.


----------

